# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  ویرایش فایل dll

## ehsan2007

سلام جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نشد
با نرم افزار Reflector میشه فایل dll دات نت رو باز کرد و کدهاشو دید
نرم افزاری وجود داره که dll رو ویرایش کرد یعنی یک تیکه از کدشو برداریمو ذخیرش کنیم 
با تشکر

----------


## محمد باقری نسب

خوب دوست خوبم این کاری که شما میخوای انجام بدین رو به اصطلاح بهش میگن کرک کردن. انجام این کار بستگی به نوع DLL هم داره!

ممکنه از نوع دات نت باشه ولی protect شده باشه که به این راحتی ها قابل دسترس نیست!
ممکنه از نوع دات نت باشه ولی obfuscate شده باشه که در اینصورت هم اگه حتی چیزی ازش بیرون کشیدی قابل فهم نیست چون همه چیز درهم برهمه!
ممکنه از نوع native باشه که دیگه فبها.

شما فقط در حالتی میتونین به سادگی این کارو بکنین که DLL از نوع دات نت باشه و بعد هم هیچ عمل حفاظتی روش انجام نشده باشه. در غیر اینصورت بیخیالش بشی بهتره چون باید یه کرکر حرفه ای باشی تا بتونی این کارو بکنی!

----------


## mehran6764

یک فایل ساده Dll که protect و ... نشده  رو چطوری میشه ویرایش کرد ؟

----------


## zomorrod.company

> یک فایل ساده Dll که protect و ... نشده  رو چطوری میشه ویرایش کرد ؟


با احترام: 
*قانون شماره 10*
مطرح کردن و پاسخ به مباحثی که به هک و کرک ( از دید منفی ) و مسائلی که باعث آزار و اذیت دیگران شود اکیداً ممنوع است.

----------


## saeedr22

خوب با reflector چرا خروجی project نمیدین؟

----------


## ractor

آقایون خانوما من لنگه نرم افزار نمایش و ویرایش فایل dll هستم اگه دارین رو کنین لطفا"

----------


## mehran6764

> آقایون خانوما من لنگه نرم افزار نمایش و ویرایش فایل dll هستم اگه دارین رو کنین لطفا"


تو پست های اول گفته شده که می تونین از Reflector استفاده کنین ، تو  نت هست
البته ویرایش نداره اما می تونی ازش خروجی بگیری

----------


## mrbm_2007

http://reflexil.net/

----------


## Sherif

> خوب دوست خوبم این کاری که شما میخوای انجام بدین رو به اصطلاح بهش میگن کرک کردن. انجام این کار بستگی به نوع DLL هم داره!
> 
> ممکنه از نوع دات نت باشه ولی protect شده باشه که به این راحتی ها قابل دسترس نیست!
> ممکنه از نوع دات نت باشه ولی obfuscate شده باشه که در اینصورت هم اگه حتی چیزی ازش بیرون کشیدی قابل فهم نیست چون همه چیز درهم برهمه!
> ممکنه از نوع native باشه که دیگه فبها.
> 
> شما فقط در حالتی میتونین به سادگی این کارو بکنین که DLL از نوع دات نت باشه و بعد هم هیچ عمل حفاظتی روش انجام نشده باشه. در غیر اینصورت بیخیالش بشی بهتره چون باید یه کرکر حرفه ای باشی تا بتونی این کارو بکنی!


سلام ، فرق protect یا obfuscate در چیه؟

----------


## Securebit

Obfuscate یک تکنیک برای محافظت (Protect) است. برای اطلاعات بیشتر رجوع کنید به این لینک.

----------

